# audesssey vs meter?



## Roaddog359 (Feb 22, 2009)

Which is best to use and why? Or should I use both? Running the set up and then tweking with the meter? Are there some good instructions to follow on the internet for setting this up.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Pretty cryptic, hard to tell exactly what you're asking: Audyssey auto calibration vs. using REW? Using Audyssey to tweak some kind of meter? Using an Audyssey mic for REW instead of an SPL meter? :huh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## skypix (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi, this question dovetails into my own question. I don't understand all the terminology you just used in the post above. I had read on another post somewhere that although the automatic audyssey (sp?) mic and process that comes with the Onkyo 6100 HTIB does a decent job, an SPL meter was recommended to fine tune the settings.

I'm a complete noob to all this discussion, but I do have a reasonably discerning ear and so want the best I can get out of my equipment, though I know it's not a megabucks premium system. I'll be using it exclusively for my Panasonic 50" plasma set and blu ray player, both have HDMI connects as does the Onkyo system, so what I'm wanting to know is, has anybody posted in this forum a basic "here's how to use an SPL meter" for my kind of setup, or do you have some info you could pass along to help us beginners out?

Appreciate any help you can give, many thanks. :hail:

Jim


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The SPL meter is a tool that gives you more accurate decibel (db's) readings however that said the receivers auto calibration should get the readings fairly close if you followed the instructions properly (most do not) and automatically sets the volume on each channel to 75db so when playing movies at 0 on your volume control you will have what is known as "reference levels".

If your thinking that the levels are not correct the you must tweek the speaker level adjustments in the user menu and use your own SPL meter to set these at 75db. Using the SPL meter also requires you to know where to place the meter and how to orient the mic of the SPL meter so you get correct readings.


----------



## skypix (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Tony that's very helpful. Any idea where I could find a basic primer on use of SPL meters? I've googled without much luck, mostly buried comments in threads that don't address the newbie factor.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Most SPL meters particularly the Galaxy CM140 (the best for the money) has decent instructions included with it on how to use.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> The SPL meter is a tool that gives you more accurate decibel (db's) readings ....


Really? That is a generalization that, imho, is probably wrong when referring to the off-the-shelf RS meter and the Audyssey mics when used with the built-in correction curves.

Kal


----------



## skypix (Feb 25, 2009)

uh oh, techfight.

Thanks Tony, I'll hunt one up.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Kal Rubinson said:


> tonyvdb said:
> 
> 
> > The SPL meter is a tool that gives you more accurate decibel (db's) readings...
> ...


So an Audyssey mic will take SPL readings? I can take it outside and if there is a truck driving by with an open exahaust it will give me a dB reading of the noise level? :huh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> So an Audyssey mic will take SPL readings? I can take it outside and if there is a truck driving by with an open exahaust it will give me a dB reading of the noise level? :huh:
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Very funny. :thud: In effect, the Audyssey mic will measure SPL but it will not tell you, explicitly, what the level is. However, it does provide this information to the prepro or AVR to set individual channel levels to reference level. 

My point was that there is no reason to assume that any of the common, low priced SPL meters are better and, therefore, readjusting levels, post-Audyssey, based on such meters is not a good idea. 

I find a good agreement between Audyssey and my TEF-25 system. When there is a significant discrepancy, it indicates that the entire Audyssey measurement run was unsuccessful (for any reason) and should be repeated, not just tweaked.

Kal


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> The SPL meter is a tool that gives you more accurate decibel (db's) readings however that said the receivers auto calibration should get the readings fairly close if you followed the instructions properly (most do not) and automatically sets the volume on each channel to 75db so when playing movies at 0 on your volume control you will have what is known as "reference levels".
> 
> If your thinking that the levels are not correct the you must tweek the speaker level adjustments in the user menu and use your own SPL meter to set these at 75db. Using the SPL meter also requires you to know where to place the meter and how to orient the mic of the SPL meter so you get correct readings.


Kal, If you read my post above that one you will see that I do state that _"receivers auto calibration should get the readings fairly close if you followed the instructions properly *(most do not)* and automatically sets the volume on each channel to 75db" _ And that I continue to state that orientation of the mic as well as the SPL meter, placement is crucial for the readings to be correct.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Kal, If you read my post above that one you will see that I do state that _"receivers auto calibration should get the readings fairly close if you followed the instructions properly *(most do not)* and automatically sets the volume on each channel to 75db" _ And that I continue to state that orientation of the mic as well as the SPL meter, placement is crucial for the readings to be correct.


Yes. You are correct. 

What I do not yet see is how one knows it is "fairly close" if the comparison is with an inexpensive SLM. Besides, someone who does not know how to orient the Audyssey mic is no more likely to use the SLM correctly.

Kal


----------

